# Redemption: A SasuSaku story - Part 2: Complications



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 27, 2008)

I humbly welcome you to the second installment of the Redemption trilogy. This takes place exactly a month after the first Redemption ended. For those of you who have not read the first one. I suggest doing so, beacuse if not, you will be seriously lost. Here is the link to the first site:

Ando presents: massacre

* for some reason it isn't allowing me to put it in a link. so just copy and paste it to the search bar *

Ok here is the beginning of the first chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura paced in this little room. She had been locked up for a month. Tsunade had said it was because Sakura had harbored a traitor and rogue ninja. But Sakura expected it was because Tsunade believed Sakura would try and break Sasuke out of his place. Solitary confinement. 

Sakura knew what Tsunade did was just. Sakura WOULD have tried to rescue him, but because of what Tsunade had did, Sakura could only find distaste for the Sanin she once could Master. Tsunade had ordered Sasuke to be killed. For the treachery he had done, he must die. 

Sakura went to sit on the bed they had move in here for her. This was usually a holding room. One they put rogue ninja?s in hopes for getting a confession, or just to gather nessacary information. But they had used to room to lock Sakura up in. They had put a bed in here along with a table, chairs, even a tv. They said she was not an enemy, so she should atleast be treated better than one. She was just in here until that day. The day the plan to execute Sasuke. 

Someone knocked on the door. Sakura frowned. Everyone insisted to knock on the door, as if to ask her permission to eneter, but it's not like they took it to heart. For the first two weeks she had all told them to go to h*ll, but did they listen. No. They still walked in. So now she just didn't even bother to answer. And as if on cue, the door handle turned and a familar face walked in.

Naruto looked forlorn as he walked in and sat down. Sakura grolwed. 

"Hey you forgot to close the door. Wouldn't want little ol me to run out and rescue sasuke now would we." Sakura sneer. Naruto flinched at her tone but said nothing. Sakura sighed, feeling just a tinge of guilt. Naruto had been here the most often of people, and she had done nothing but insult him and make him feel bad. Kakashi said he blamed himself for everything that had happened to Sakura. Sakura had laughed when he had told her that, saying Naruto was stupid, and Sasuke would have been found anyway, and she still would have been in here. Sakura sighed once more, and got up, walking over to naruto and sat in a chair beside him. "I'm sorry Naruto, and I'm glad that you came."

"Sakura. You know I love you and-" 

"Naru-" Sakura interrupted.

"No Sakura just let me finish." Naruto said, rasing his hand to silence her. " I know you love Sasuke and you always have. Thats why you let him hide in your house. Thats why you did everything you did for him. And I know I can never expect you to love me the same way you do for him. And you have to understand how much i hated Sasuke for that. I despised him, and insulted him, always trying to be better than him so you would see I'm better for you. Sakura, I can't stand seeing you in here like this, all because of him. All because you thought it better to protect him than anything else. So I convinced Tsunade to let you leave."

"But .....How? I'm in here to stop me froming freeing Sasuke." Sakura froze. "you got Sasuke out."

Naruto was looking down when he added. "It was the only way to get your freedom." he glance at her. "it was the only way to make you happy."

Sakura smiled her eyes, her eyes getting moist. She jumped out of her seat, throwing her arms around Narutos neck.

"Naruto I don't think you understand how much this means to me." She whispered into his ear. She heard a nosie, and glance at the door. Sasuke was standing there, looking at her, a faint smile on his lips. She released Naruto and walked towards Sasuke. She stopped only a second away and just stared into his onxy eyes. Slowly she rasied a hand and placed it gently on his cheek. He turned his head only a fraction and kissed her palm. She laughed, tears falling down her face. Quickly she wrapped her arms around him, pulling herself close to his body. She turned her head toward Naruto.

"I don't know how I could ever repay you."

Naruto smiled a small smile, and stood up. 

"There's something else I should tell you." Naruto began alittle sheepishly. "Tsunade said she would only release Sasuke if I kepted on eye on him. She said I should also keep on eye on you so nothing would happen. She ordered me to live with you and Sasuke."


----------



## Star Light (Apr 27, 2008)

wow!!!!..that was AWESOME! i hate the part that naruto has to live with them though...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 27, 2008)

trust me... it gets better......


----------



## Star Light (Apr 27, 2008)

realy!! AWESOME CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Apr 27, 2008)

YaY, that was really cool! Tiffany you out did your self and now I want more than ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 27, 2008)

hehehe, i swear. your gonna work me to death sis.....but i am glad it lived up tp your expectations...... and trust me.... and about 5 or 6 new updates.... it's gonna get real interesting


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 27, 2008)

i love it!! you are a great writer!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 27, 2008)

aw thank you..... but i still have a long way to go....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 27, 2008)

hmmm....not a fan of the pairing...but, i like this story...^.-


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 28, 2008)

thank you, always glad to have someone new read my fic


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes tiff, I am going to work you to death......MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## kairi245 (May 14, 2008)

yayayaayayayayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (May 15, 2008)

WHERE THE HECK IS SHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WAN'T MORE............MORE< I SAY MORE.............I'm about to die!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 17, 2008)

sorry sen... but i accidently left my flash driver at dads house... and i even had a nice long post on it..... seriously.... i was gonna post it last monday when i got to my moms house... but once i got there i found out i didn't have my flash drove...or my binder...yep you know the one...with kisara sen and brandi and akaho on the front.... and all my printed off fanfics in it.... my baby... i left it.... sure nough did but hopefully i'll have it before thrusday....


also note to readers..... i will not be here thrusday afterschool till sunday after 5-7 ish.... i will be away at an anime convention and therefore not be able to get on the computer at all... and as i said before...hopefully i'll be able to get my flash drive before then and post it... but i don't know


----------



## Lust (May 17, 2008)

omg that is so awesome


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (May 18, 2008)

POST AS FAST AS YOU CAN< OR I WILL KILL YOU IN YOUR SLEEP! PS:sent me an email when you do!


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (May 24, 2008)

hey, I have an idea for the last story.....the third one. The name is farewells or something like that.


----------



## Star Light (May 26, 2008)

yeah that sounds cool! like sasuke has to leave again...or somthing like that...


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (May 26, 2008)

no, she in the third book both of them where going to die somehow, and i help help heer make up the names for the stories.


----------



## Star Light (May 26, 2008)

ow ok...sorry....


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 28, 2008)

whoa whoa wait a minute holly...you've got's it all wrong..they aint gonna die...something else happens.......remember when this was first a short story the both died..but i changed all that....no they aint gonna die..


----------



## Star Light (May 28, 2008)

thats good...


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (May 29, 2008)

*Hey that story wasn't that bad. It was okay. Some parts I liked others I thought you could've done better however it wasn't horrible Your really good at it Keep it up and it was kind of cheesy/Predictable but I liked it Idk I ALWAYS like stuff like that Lolz*


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (May 29, 2008)

oh sorry tiff


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 31, 2008)

it's ok...still lots of luv...and the update is offically completed...but i still don't have my flash drive...and it's a big update.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 1, 2008)

new post!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsunade sat nimbly at her desk. She was tired. There had been so much she needed to take care of once they had aprehended Sasuke, and she barely got any sleep. Now she had let him go. Was it a mistake? She sighed. it felt like everything was depending on her answer, and if she had made the right choice, that would determine the fate of all mankind. She knew she was being over dramatic, but she didn't care. 

The door flew open, and the two elders walked in. Both faces were alight with anger, both faces were turned towards her. 

"Lady Hokage, What in the devils name were you thinking?" The lady spat, her words were pure vemon. The man stepped up beside her, slamming his withered hands down hard on Tsunade's desk.

"You just let loose a Traitor on this village. A murderer, an enemy. Your putting this village in danger."

Tsunade sigh. "I have a go-"

"he could disappear again and leak out vauble information to our enemies." The woman responded, cutting off Tsunade's word.

"Worst! He could turn his hatred inward and kill innocent people." the man replied.

"I made the nessc-" Tsunade tried again, but was cut off once more.

"Don't you care about the village. Don't you ever think about the consequences of your action!" the woman shrieked

"You didn't think about what could happen. You didn't even talk to us, your advisors. Your naive and ignorent. That's what you are."

Tsunade jumped up, this time slamming her hands on the table. How dare they talk to her like this? How dare they question her commands to let Sasuke go? She was about to open her mouth when she heard someone speak from behind her.

"Your the ones that are naive. She is the hokage and yet you talk to her as if she is below you. You have forgotten your place as you grew older in your years. It is not you that rules, it is her, and you best remember that." The voice showed the anger that was inside her. It was hostile and furious.

The two advisor grew quiet, their expression changing from the rage they had turned towards her, into a blank expression. She had seen this look on peoples faces when they did not like what was going on, and yet they had decided to keep their mouths shut. It was a look that said they disliked what was going on. TSunade clenched her fist and replied.

"I may have let Sasuke go out of his prison, but he is not yet free. He is under survillance with strict orders that if his does one thing towards any of our people, he is to be killed on the spot. Not one moment goes by that he will not be watched. If you remember he has not harmed any of our people, not once. He left our village, and that was it. I have made my decision and your bickering will not change it. So it would be best if you remember your place in this society and start showing me the damn respect i deserve."

They pursed their lips as if they had the same thoughts. Tsunade knew they wanted so badly to argue, and yet they also knew she was right. She would not change her decision. They bowed a short stiff bow, and briskly left. Tsunade sighed and sat wearily in her seat.

"You needed something Jaraiya?" She asked as she saw him walk around to face her.

"I have finished the mission you sent me on." He replied, sitting on the edge of he desk. He was his usual self, although she saw only a hint of tiredness. She knew hhim well enough to know when he was tired, even when he acted fine. He had truly tried his hardest on this mission.

"And?" She asked, her eyebrow rising only slightly.

"There was a body, right where Sasuke had said it would be. It was too rotted and eaten away to make any visually reconitions, so I sent for some med-nins to take a look at it. They will find some DNA and test it to see if it is Itachi." Jaraiya stated.

"Do you think it's really him?"Tsunade asked. "Do you think Sasuke really killed Itachi?"

"The is no way to tell at this time, but given the circumstances, yes. I truly believe that uchiha finally killed his older brother."

Tsunade shook her head. "Unbelievable. First Orochimaru and now Itachi."

"You realize Tsunade, That this kid has taken out two of our worst enemies. Are you sure it was wise to let him go?"

"You too huh?" She said, standing up. She paced over to her cabinet and opened up one of the lower drawers. "You don't understand. He had been hiding here for little under a week, staying in one of my most trusted ninja's house. He has not done anything, and she says he has not tried to do anything. If I thought he would be a threat to this village i would have executed him on the spot."

"Ah thats right, he was staying in Sakura's house." Jaraiya mumbled as he watched her grab a sake bottle, and three glasses. He raised an eyebrow. "Are we expecting company?"

"Yes I asked Kakashi-Sensei to report here as soon as he could." She told, walked back to the desk. Silently she opened the bottle and poured some into two of the three glasses. She sat the bottle down and picked up her glass. She took one long sip, her eyes closing as she enjoyed the sweet taste of the sake. Jaraiya slowly picked up his, but took a smaller sip instead.

"Is it true that Naruto is his survillance?" jaraiya asked.

"Yeah." Tsunade replied shortly.

"Why? You know of the history between those two. You know how diffucult it will be for them all." Jaraiya stated.

Tsunade just nodded, and said. "Thats exaclty why i choose what how i went about it. They were a team, Jaraiya, As we once were with Orochimaru. A team that has battle countless of time together, yet have been violently torn apart. They all have issues, serious life distracting issues with one another and this is the only way to solve them. This is the only way to make what has been broken, whole again."

Jaraiya just snorted. "Since when were you one to fix other people problems."

"Since I became Hokage, Jaraiya, I have done nothing but Fix other people problems." Tsunade growled. She was looking down, a smug smile playing acrossed her lips. "Since I decided to take this position, and rule this village. It is my job to fix their problem, and so it shall be done."

"Wise words Lady Hokage." 

Tsunade turned to see Kakashi crouched on the window sill. He stepped down into her office and came to stand in front of her.

"But your wrong. You are here to make peoples lives better, not to fix them." Kakashi said.

Tsunade snorted. "You have no idea about what you just said Kakashi. These people are my ninjas and thus i have to do everything I can for them."

Kakashi just shrugged, then replied, "you needed me Tsunade-Hime?"

"Yes. As you probably already know. Naruto is the one watching Sasuke, and I'm pretty sure that kid can watch over himself, but We're not sure yet if Sasuke had the power to kill itachi or not, and Naruto may not know the extent of Sasuke's powers yet."

"So basically you just want me to keep an eye out for Naruto, in case he needs help killing Sasuke, Correct?" Kasashi replied.

Tsunade nodded. She poured sake into the last cup and handed it to kakashi. He just took a small sip, then placed it down on her desk. 

"Sure. I think I can manage." Kakashi nodded.

Tsunade sighed. "That's good."

the was a big commotion in the hallway out side of Tsunade's office, causing all three ninjas to go ridged at once. They were all staring at the door, when It opened. Shizune's head popped around the door and she said.

"Tsunade-Sama, Sakura is here, and she wishes to talk to you." 

There was some inaudible yelling outside and then Shizune added. "As soon as you can."

Jaraiya and Kakashi, both turned to leave, heading out of the window they both came in. Kakashi left first, and jaraiya was halfway out when he turned to say. "Just stay sharp Tsunade. Keep your wits about you."

Tsunade dismissed him with a flick of her hand. Then she nodded to shizune. Shizune's head disappeared and not a second later, Sakura slammed opened the door. Sasuke and Naruto right behind her.


----------



## Star Light (Jun 1, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i can't wait for more!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol sakura is mad..


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jun 1, 2008)

I like how it ended , so can you try to put up the next post as soon as possible!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 1, 2008)

yes yes of course...i shall try my hardest


----------



## Star Light (Jun 1, 2008)

_YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jun 2, 2008)

yahoo! Remember I know where you live!


----------



## dragon kid (Jun 6, 2008)

naruto_fan_gurl101 said:


> yahoo! Remember I know where you live!



*UPDATE PLEASE THIS STORY IS REALLY GOOD SERIOCLY CAN'T WAIT UNTIL YOU UPDATE DRAGON KID*:SHANNARO:SASUFIRE


----------



## dragon kid (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## dragon kid (Jun 6, 2008)

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jun 6, 2008)

YES< UPDATE, and i'll get you tomarrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*CHOUGH*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnimeFreakTard (Jun 7, 2008)

*...Yes...Please UPDATE SooN...I really like this...and NAruto Fan girl101...Twilight is going to be a movie...Its great to meet another fan ... the movie is going to be totally awesome...my fave actress is Playing Bella! =]*


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jun 8, 2008)

Narutofangirl- I LOVE TWLIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kisara-hi guys...i'm with nfg today and she was looking at this and all i have to say is i have known about the twilight movie sin ce the beginning, and have followed the whole process. and all i have to say is edward had funny hair..and i dropped dead when he said hang on tight spider nmonkey... and the whole i'm not afriad of yuou, with the you really shouldn't have said that...... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! alice being my fav character is perfect and jasper is aqwesome.....rosalie and emmet is cool... and james is totally awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can';t wait till dec 12...i have already told all my twilight people and we have an adventure planned for that day..not too mention this summmer we're actually making a fan movie based on the whole first book...hopefully in a few months were gonna have it fionished and posted on youtube.........*runs out of breathe...and dies*


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 15, 2008)

ok guys...i'm almost done with the next update, but as i was bored and didn't know what else to do i found the old thread in which i first made this one oneshot short story...i decided to give it to you guys as a speacial treat. i did not change anything from that post...i just merely copied and pasted it...see if it looks familar



Kisara_Momochi said:


> well here goes then,
> 
> Title: Redemption
> Author: the one and only me
> ...


----------



## Star Light (Jun 16, 2008)

.....i can't remember...I NOW I KNOW IT!!!..the begining is familer...but....DANGET!! my memery is horrible...


----------



## Hinata_Uzumaki345 (Jun 17, 2008)

please update!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 17, 2008)

remember how i said that this story originally started out as a short story for a short story contest on nf....well this was the very first post of redemption....this was my short story that i entered..... this was ..how would you say it...the first draft......redepmtion started out as one short story and ended up becoming a triliogy...imagine that


----------



## -iluvkakashi- (Jun 19, 2008)

When are you gonna post the next one???


----------



## Star Light (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah...i'm sorry but me can't tack it any more!X3

i'm very impationt..


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG *fan girl squeal* I FREAKING LOVE YOUR SIG....IT'S SOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

your story is awesome kisara!!
its so cool!!
loves you avay... haku and zabuza!! dance!! YEA!!


----------



## -18 (Jun 24, 2008)

bloody good


----------



## Star Light (Jun 24, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> OMG *fan girl squeal* I FREAKING LOVE YOUR SIG....IT'S SOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you talkign to me....and is it me sasusaku sig...or another one that i changed...? bcause if it me and its the sasusaku sig then..

YES I LOVE IT TO!!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 24, 2008)

it's yours starlight....the sasusaku one...and to the others thank you....


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jun 24, 2008)

It is cute and When are you going to post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 24, 2008)

when i get back from ohio...oh yes...i don't know if i told you this, but i am going to ohio for two weeks, we leave tomorrow and i'll be lucky if i can check my emails yet alone write an update...sorry guys...trust me...the people at ninja academy (my other story) ain't taking it too well either


----------



## Star Light (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks! have fun on the trip!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice Story!!!! Ur such a great writer!!!! I luv this pairing!!!!! Keep up the good work!!!!!!1


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jun 28, 2008)

See you when you get back! now That I think about I can't wait two weeks......But to pass the time who wants to watch a movie, I've got popcorn!


----------



## Star Light (Jun 29, 2008)

i'll watch a movie!!!!!! *grabs popcorn* I DO!


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jul 2, 2008)

What shall we watch......any ideas? *Says while making chocolate milk*


----------



## Star Light (Jul 3, 2008)

don't now......^^


----------



## Anjali (Jul 3, 2008)

Great fanfic , plot is interesting, all is wonderful at it! 
only that you make grammar errors and mispell words. If you need help on this, PM me. I'd love to help! 
Can't wait for Redemption 3! X3


----------



## Anjali (Jul 3, 2008)

X3 SasuSaku forever!


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jul 3, 2008)

SasuSaku.....oh ya, hey i know what we can do now.....Make are own sasusaku movie..but we need a camera ^.^


----------



## Star Light (Jul 3, 2008)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!X3 i wont to help!!!


----------



## -iluvkakashi- (Jul 4, 2008)

That would be sweet!!!


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jul 4, 2008)

Ya......I have a camera, but it only records 15 sec. >_< Anyways....Kisara SHOULD, I'm not swearing by it, be back Sunday and SHOULD HAVE A BIG FAT chapter waiting for us, and happy 4th everone!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 5, 2008)

Yay!!! I can't wait to see the update!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Star Light (Jul 5, 2008)

*jumping up and down*...i can't wait!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 6, 2008)

Update soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Read my fanfic The Heart of a Fox!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Star Light (Jul 6, 2008)

it has to be today!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 7, 2008)

Damn......... no update yet.................................


----------



## Star Light (Jul 7, 2008)

NO!!!!! come on! i wont to no what happens!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 8, 2008)

So do I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Star Light (Jul 8, 2008)

*trys to wait*......please be today!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a feeling that we will be waiting a *veeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyy* long time before we see the update......


----------



## Star Light (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah i have that feeling to.....


----------



## -iluvkakashi- (Jul 8, 2008)

She told me it would be a day or so.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 9, 2008)

Damnit............................


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jul 11, 2008)

yea, this sucks.........I know she home from ohio I saw her when she came back.....But, I can't wait any longer...


----------



## -iluvkakashi- (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm gonna die!!!!!


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jul 13, 2008)

ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -iluvkakashi- (Jul 14, 2008)

CANT WAIT ANY LONGER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 15, 2008)

Some one tell her to post very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jul 15, 2008)

I did, and i think she got grounded. Sorry it's going to be a least a week, That is if she is grounded of course.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 16, 2008)

Damnit..................


----------



## -iluvkakashi- (Jul 16, 2008)

damnit!!!! cant wait much longer before I explode!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 17, 2008)

UR NOT THE ONLY ONE HERE WHO THINKS THAT.


----------



## -iluvkakashi- (Jul 17, 2008)

She was on yesterday at 1:19!!!


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jul 17, 2008)

ya, i found out she was told to stay off of it 3-4 days ago for the day, but I think she been working on ninja acadamey!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 18, 2008)

.......................................DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................-.-


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 19, 2008)

look sorry guys....i told ninja academy...i thought i told you....i am having problems...writing anything lately...ok so i am going to take a break and see if i can over come what ever it is that is making me this way....i'll unbderstand if you don't want to read my stoires no more, ok...and i sincerly apoligize


----------



## Star Light (Jul 19, 2008)

its okay! 

do what you have to do


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 20, 2008)

Yea same here.


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Jul 21, 2008)

Me too! do what you have to.


----------



## -iluvkakashi- (Jul 28, 2008)

Take as much time as you need! =D


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yea, Thats right!!!


----------



## dragon kid (Sep 10, 2008)

do what you need to do


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Sep 18, 2008)

She got grounded till the of october so, even ninja acadamey wont see her on!


----------



## dragon kid (Sep 19, 2008)

ok she can take her time


----------



## dragon kid (Sep 19, 2008)

will anyone be my friend


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 20, 2008)

dragon kid said:


> will anyone be my friend



me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragon kid (Sep 20, 2008)

you will thank you


----------



## Star Light (Sep 25, 2008)

i'll be your friend!


----------



## dragon kid (Oct 11, 2008)

you to thanks alot


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 11, 2008)

so......hows everyone??????


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 28, 2008)

Star Light said:


> .....i can't remember...I NOW I KNOW IT!!!..the begining is familer...but....DANGET!! my memery is horrible...



tis the first ever beginning making of redemption


----------



## Star Light (Nov 3, 2008)

oooooohhhh okay! that makes since

danm this memory of mine...


----------



## hannah uchiha (Nov 4, 2008)

i LOVE the stories! they beat the crap out of all of the other sasuke love stories iv read. be sure to update as soon as u can. ill wait


----------



## Star Light (Nov 4, 2008)

we all shall wait!


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry I haven't beed on in a while and I'll be your friend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll wait a long time if I have to just to read more of this fic..........I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Nov 5, 2008)

ill wait forever

this fanfic is awesome


----------



## Star Light (Nov 6, 2008)

i'll wait for eternity!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Nov 6, 2008)

awwwwh you guys are soo nice , oncei can i'll write it, but seeing as me in school right now, tis not possible...well if owuld be if i had my flash drive...>> but thats at home, me forgot it today, me sorrry


----------



## Star Light (Nov 6, 2008)

it okayz! as long as your trying


----------



## hannah uchiha (Nov 7, 2008)

as long as u promise u will update, your ok in my book


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 8, 2008)

yup. I will wait a long time for next update. ^.^


----------



## Star Light (Nov 8, 2008)

we shall all wait till then!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Nov 23, 2008)

OMG WHATS THAT

IS IT A NINJA

IS IT A FLYING PIG

NO!!!

ITS AN UP DATE!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 




the was a big commotion in the hallway out side of Tsunade's office, causing all three ninjas to go ridged at once. They were all staring at the door, when It opened. Shizune's head popped around the door and she said.

"Tsunade-Sama, Sakura is here, and she wishes to talk to you." 

There was some inaudible yelling outside and then Shizune added. "As soon as you can."

Jaraiya and Kakashi, both turned to leave, heading out of the window they both came in. Kakashi left first, and jaraiya was halfway out when he turned to say. "Just stay sharp Tsunade. Keep your wits about you."

Tsunade dismissed him with a flick of her hand. Then she nodded to Shizune. Shizune's head disappeared and not a second later, Sakura slammed opened the door. Sasuke and Naruto right behind her.

Tsunade put on her best smile as she said, "Sakura, It's so nice to see you again?" 

"Stuff it Tsunade. What the hell are you thinking!?!" Sakura growled. Tsunade sighed and took a big sip from her glass. She barely noticed how Naruto and Sasuke both had shocked expressions at what and how Sakura had said to her.

Tsunade just mumbled. "My, don't I get any respect anymore." She sat there, legs crossed, lower lip slightly protruding. 

Sakura let out a deep growl, making Sasuke and Naruto step back, eyes wide with shock. 

"Tsunade," She began, her voice low, "I hope you are not doing this to think your being funny, cause if so then I will never ever forgive you."

Tsunade glared at Sakura. She stood up slowly, her body tense and ridged, and walked around the desk to stand directly in front of Sakura.

?Sakura Haruno, if I was you I?d best be finding your place real quick.? Her voice was a deep mumble. ?You harbored a traitor, defied your village, and I have every right to execute you as well as that Uchiha. Remember who saved you from the fate, saved you and that disgrace of a ninja.? 

Tsunade noted Sakura?s composer coming back rather quickly, and her eyes, turning blank. 

?Excuse me lady Hokage.? She replied, staring straight ahead.

Tsunade sighed ?Sakura, don?t be like that, you know your closer to me then most of my ninjas, you?re my student for gods sake, but I can not allow you to be talking to your sensei like that. Now what did you want to discuss??

?Nothing of great importance,? Was the short answer.

Tsunades? eye twitched. ?Spit it out Sakura.?

Tsunade grinned as she saw Sakura?s eyes turn murderous. ?Why Naruto??

Naruto let out a small growl, making Sasuke chuckle. Tsunade saw Naruto Glare at him and she sighed. ?Because you were a team once, and if Sasuke is going to become part of this village again, then you guys are the best candates for helping the village see him as a non threat.  And Likewise, for you three to rekindle your ties you once had.?

Tsunade smiled at the silence that now filled her office. She stared appraisingly at the three ninjas before her, happy with the thoughtful expressions on all three of their faces. For once she had a glimmer of hope that this would all end out well.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Nov 24, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> OMG WHATS THAT
> 
> IS IT A NINJA
> 
> ...



 Awesome job!!!!!!!! Love it!!!! woohoo!!!!!! now this is getting good!!!!! update soon??!!!?!?


----------



## naruto_fan_gurl101 (Nov 30, 2008)

That was Funny and I can't wait for the next update!!!!!!!!!!Oh and Sasuke Luver I love the pictures you put on you signature!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 3, 2008)

naruto_fan_gurl101 said:


> That was Funny and I can't wait for the next update!!!!!!!!!!Oh and Sasuke Luver I love the pictures you put on you signature!!!!!



thanks. i try to great things very interesting for my siggy.


----------



## Star Light (Dec 4, 2008)

ME LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!

add love that sasusaku pic in your siggy!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 6, 2008)

Star Light said:


> ME LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> add love that sasusaku pic in your siggy!



geez...........i didn't know so many people would like it...........anyways, update soon????


----------



## Rinme (Dec 11, 2008)

Really good story, I like it.


----------



## -iluvkakashi- (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a dream last night this fanfic was updated and when I woke up I wwas sooo disapointed but I should have known it was a dream... L was there.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish there was an update...lol. that would be awesome!!!!


----------



## Star Light (Dec 16, 2008)

maybe the dream is showing the future!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Dec 17, 2008)

Star Light said:


> maybe the dream is showing the future!



..........maybe...............


----------



## -iluvkakashi- (Feb 17, 2009)

AND IF MY DREAM WAS SHOWING THE FUTURE THATS MEANS L WILL BE WITH ME!!!!


----------



## Star Light (Feb 18, 2009)

o-o...dare i ask why?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 13, 2009)

T.T guys...its horrible. believe it or not, i actually have been working up on the new chappie T.T but seeing as tis really busy at school and all i havent been able to post, but now T.T in less then two weeks time, both my laptop and my house computer have died T.T we're in the process of retrieving my files and saving all my stories. but i dont know when i'll get a chance to post o.o seeing as i'm on my schools computer  well any who T.T i am also in the process of making a sasuke sakure tribute video,just for you guys but seeing as the evils that has befallen...that plan isout now also T.T tis really sorry


----------



## Star Light (Mar 20, 2009)

Its otay!!!!I shall wait for the return of SasuSaku!


----------



## uzumakaipatchitt (Aug 20, 2009)

im guessing this fanfic is no more considering the time between the las ever post and now


----------



## TenchiOfTheMist (Nov 3, 2009)

no, i think they just are working on something else


----------



## Star Light (Jun 24, 2010)

.


----------

